# Erro ao compilar ou instalar o binario do virtualbox (SOLVED

## mfdzerohour

* Editar Mensagem

    * Excluir mensagem

    * Notificar esta Mensagem

    * Responder com citação

Erro ao compilar ou instalar o binario do virtualbox

Mensagempor mfdzerohour » 11 Fev 2011 14:27

Problemas ao compilar o virtualbox pelo emerge ou pelo sulfur apresenta o mesmo erro, que coloco abaixo.

>>> Emerging (1 of 15) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2

* vbox-kernel-module-src-4.0.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

* Package: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2

* Repository: gentoo

* Maintainer: patrick@gentoo.org swapon@gmail.com,polynomial-c@gentoo.org

* USE: elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

* FEATURES: preserve-libs sandbox splitdebug

* Determining the location of the kernel source code

* Found kernel source directory:

* /usr/src/linux

* Found kernel object directory:

* /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/build

* Found sources for kernel version:

* 2.6.37-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vbox-kernel-module-src-4.0.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link "Module.symvers": Arquivo existe

* Preparing vboxdrv module

make -j6 -s HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/build all

*** Building 'vboxdrv' module ***

/usr/src/linux-2.6.37-gentoo/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 25: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: comando não encontrado

/usr/src/linux-2.6.37-gentoo/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 26: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: comando não encontrado

make[2]: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Comando não encontrado

/bin/sh: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: comando não encontrado

make[3]: ** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o] Erro 127

make[3]: ** Esperando que outros processos terminem.

/bin/sh: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: comando não encontrado

make[3]: ** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrv.o] Erro 127

/bin/sh: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: comando não encontrado

make[3]: ** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvSem.o] Erro 127

make[2]: ** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work/vboxdrv] Erro 2

make[1]: ** [vboxdrv] Erro 2

make: ** [all] Erro 2

emake failed

* ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2 failed (compile phase):

* Unable to emake HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/build all

*

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 56: Called src_compile

* environment, line 3562: Called linux-mod_src_compile

* environment, line 2723: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

*

* If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2',

* the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2'.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/temp/environment'.

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2, Log file:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2:

* ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2 failed (compile phase):

* Unable to emake HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/build all

*

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 56: Called src_compile

* environment, line 3562: Called linux-mod_src_compile

* environment, line 2723: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

*

* If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2',

* the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2'.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/temp/environment'.

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.0.2/work'

* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news to read news items.

Desculpe por ser Sabayon, mais o processo de instalação é mais rapido e como é maquina da empresa não posso perder muito tempo.Last edited by mfdzerohour on Tue Feb 22, 2011 9:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mfdzerohour

Meu make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

#FLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

#HOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--as-needed"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j6 -s"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch protect-owned splitdebug"

#PORTAGE_NICENESS="8"

LINGUAS="en_US pt_BR"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

## USE ARRAYS ##

SAB_BAD="-kdeprefix -arts -qt3 -beagle -gnome -evo -mono -eds -apm -oss -branding -esd"

SAB_MEDIA="musicbrainz sdl pulseaudio wmf fame cdr mp3rtp xine cddb alsa dvb dvd network dvdread ipod audiofile artswrappersuid dvdr jack dri cdda mjpeg mmx joystick xvmc cpudetection v4l v4l2"

#dvi

SAB_CODECS="x264 gsm lame dv mp3 stream live openal theora ogg a52 win32codecs matroska xvid flac ffmpeg aac speex real dts musepack"

SAB_SYSTEM="cjk unicode gnutls nptl gcj hal udev kerberos acl dbus bash-completion lzo rar policykit xcb bzip2 bidi wifi lm_sensors acpi usb pcmcia bluetooth irda ieee1394"

SAB_FILESYS="fat hfs jfs xfs ntfs reiserfs sysfs inotify"

SAB_PRINT="cups ppds foomatic-db gimpprint freetype xprint scanner"

SAB_XSYS="cairo X opengl gif gtk qt4 qt3support xpm tiff xinerama aiglx svg gphoto2 dga lcd openexr"

##NOTE## png is set in amd64 but not in i686

SAB_DESKTOP="kdehiddenvisibility gmp libnotify rdesktop pda zeroconf kdeenablefinal visualization avahi startup-notification accessibility"

SAB_BROWSER="nsplugin firefox mozdevelop xulrunner"

SAB_COMMS="jabber msn yahoo icq irc aim rss slp mail imap"

USE="${SAB_BAD} ${SAB_MEDIA} ${SAB_CODECS} ${SAB_SYSTEM} ${SAB_FILESYS} ${SAB_PRINT} ${SAB_XSYS} ${SAB_DESKTOP} ${SAB_BROWSER} ${SAB_COMMS}"

## DEVICES ##

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse void"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeonhd"

LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa serial"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1x darla20 darla24 emu10k1 gina20 gina24 hdsp hdspm ice1712 indigo indigoio layla20 layla24 mia mixart mona pcxhr rme32 rme96 sb16 sbawe sscape usbusx2y vx222 usb-usx2y"

CAMERAS="agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica_qm150 panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11 adc65 aox barbie canon clicksmart310 digigr8 digita directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 konica largan lg_gsm mars mustek pccam300 pccam600 ptp2 ricoh samsung sierra smal sonix soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template"

#VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo epson vermilion xgi nvidia"

APACHE2_MPMS="prefork"

## PORTAGE CONFIG ##

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/config/kdm /etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/skel"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ ftp://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.lcc.ufmg.br rsync://gentoo.lcc.ufmg.br/gentoo-sources ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ rsync://mirrors.tera-byte.com/gentoo http://gentoo.channelx.biz/ http://gentoo.gg3.net/ ftp://gg3.net/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ rsync://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --no-passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/"

e o /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU        E3200  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 2403.000

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4839.76

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU        E3200  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 2403.000

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4838.81

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

----------

## mfdzerohour

O erro de encontrava no gcc que estava quebrado, foi só instalar o binario dele no sabayon que consegui compilar os pacotes

----------

